# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wijk (Hoorn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wijk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Koperslager, Hoorn

Adres: Koperslager 29, Hoorn

Website: www.praktijkkoperslager.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wijk*

----------

